

Feature request: list of all articles that I have given karma to.  - creativeone


======
telemachos
Isn't that this?

    
    
        http://news.ycombinator.com/saved?id=<your-username>

------
jcr
The following is the place to put feature requests:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=363>

And yes, I've made this exact mistake, and so have many others, so don't feel
too bad about it. ;)

~~~
telemachos
That post now has 1105 comments. Is that really a workable system for feature
requests?

~~~
jcr
Your point has been debated here numerous times, but the basic answer is "yes"
--hence the reason such an old thread is still open for new posts and votes.

